

Comment Addict - Bookmarklet for Hacker News and Reddit Comments - theyCallMeSwift
http://www.commentaddict.com/

======
theyCallMeSwift
This is my entry for the New England College Hackathon
(<http://www.nech2011.com/>). Enjoy!

